#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] [徵求]對樂園的獨特介面跟版面配置提出建議

## 狼王白牙

狼之樂園有別於一般綜合性論壇, 具有自己的特色, 
想問問大家有沒有心目中的介面?

也許不見得也時間或能力去完成, 但是我之前也完成不少程式改造, 可以試試看也說不定
我們試著把狼之樂園程式重新設計成一個有特色, 跟別的論壇不一樣, 並且符合大家需求的顯示方式

改進舉例如下 (需要列舉越明白越好):

例如: 會員資料裡, 增加一個可以放上自己獸設定的頁面, 這個頁面用按鈕顯示在每篇文章的底下

例如: 把 XX 版面跟 OO 版面上下交換位置, 原因是 ..........

----------


## 呆虎鯨

阿鯨來亂了ＸＤ

　　版面分成幾個區塊

左邊：個獸資料等控制鍵，包括部落格連結，說不定還可以加入［我最喜歡逛的部落格］連結鍵，還有［圖庫最愛］連結，三不五時就點進去看（被打死）
　　還可以放：最新回覆的五個文章，最新發表的五個文章；之類的東西ＸＤ

右邊：各討論區的連結，還有查詢跟快速選單連結方便使用ˇ

上面：狼園左上角的圖ˇ，還有更新注意事項，公告等等，都可以放～

下面：友站連結～還可以放國外獸網之類的ˇ方便

中間：圖庫的這個禮拜推介作品ˇ一大殊榮＞Ｗ＜～可以當看版一個禮拜耶ˇˇ
　　點進去就可以進入圖庫ˇ

　　以上是主要版面的構想＝Ｗ＝，狼園首頁！
　　不過白牙只想咬死我吧ＸＤＤＤ

　　至於點近各版面之後的排樣還沒想到（快速滾走）


（偷偷滾回來）
　　另外，白牙說的那個可以放自己獸設的鍵很棒耶＞Ｗ＜！
　　還有就是，流言版區塊有點怪的說，有時候我看到的是被截一半，或是排版亂掉的狀態呢！

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 另外，白牙說的那個可以放自己獸設的鍵很棒耶＞Ｗ＜！
> 　　還有就是，流言版區塊有點怪的說，有時候我看到的是被截一半，或是排版亂掉的狀態呢！


終於有獸類 (機會教育: 鯨魚不是魚)  提出意見了 感動   :jcdragon-want:  

有論壇的首頁是採用虎鯨說的那種方式的, 這個就是另外一套網頁程式了
不過樂園走的是論壇路線, 一切以內容跟方便閱讀為主...

至於留言版是指樂園部落格上嗎, 這通常是發生在有獸不小心使用錯誤語法後所造成

----------


## 呆虎鯨

噗ｘｄ
　　我錯了ｏｔｚ
　　是簽名版區（毆

　　就是文章下面會出現的
　　白牙的簽名也是被截一半ｘｄ

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 噗ｘｄ
> 　　我錯了ｏｔｚ
> 　　是簽名版區（毆
> 
> 　　就是文章下面會出現的
> 　　白牙的簽名也是被截一半ｘｄ


簽名檔區塊有限制大小

請參考會員管理通則

這個大小目前是由程式限制的 , 超過範圍直接裁掉, 比較不須要管理獸力去盯著

----------


## 南田功二

咦.....可以要求某版面上下放置啊XD
看狼王要不要把閱讀率低的放到第一牌面
搞不好會增加點閱率

不定期出個小禮物
給予這月"文章率"或是"上線時數多寡"的人~

出個題目或是比賽
讓板內有活動
聖誕節賀圖比賽
然後再來選誰的比較好XD

部落格月賽活動

有空可以把樂園背景依季節來更改顏色

小版面各版主統一在一個大版面組成一個小組
可以減輕各大版主小管理方面問題

----------


## 瀟湘

……私心期望可以有全版面直書顯示的功能（炸）

版面配置上，就算公告置頂有時還是會被忽略
不知道能不能像通知有私密訊息時一樣
額外瀏覽畫面中出現浮動視窗？
這樣一些重要事情的宣導應該會比較有效率……

另外，有些版面不知能不能用分類群組顯示？
像是把「繪圖」點開後出現「圖片分享 - 轉貼」「角色交流繪」「繪圖切磋」
再從中選擇進入
這樣版面應該會簡潔許多（思）

----------


## wingwolf

我注意到樂園的每個版區都有個挺好聽的名字
比如說——
藝想藍天、月之花海、旋律森林、煦風草原、巍峨峻山
這些非常非常符合樂園“自然”特點的名字都可以好好利用呢

建議能給樂園設計一個地圖
畫有藍天、花海等
鼠標移在每一個圖片上都會彈出版區的名字
點進去後可以看到該版區中的版面（也可以用地圖呢）
這樣絕對特別了吧^^

而且也比較符合樂園崇尚自然的特點  :Very Happy:  


一些類似地圖的網頁——
http://www.theblackbloodalliance.com/
http://www.neopets.com/explore.phtml

----------


## 獠也

圖庫是不是也能給個建議呢??
看看能不能用個這種連結
能直接跳回圖庫的個人版面

----------


## 好喝的茶

敝茶對現在的版面配置沒有什麼大提議，因為我很習慣這種介面的論壇。
只是我希望文章前的圖樣可以多樣化一點。太陽、雲比較少用，一般文章要麼就是小草，要麼就是大樹，有點空虛囧TZ

只是我建議可以把重要的連結放在比較顯眼的地方。
例如貼圖服務、部落格等等，都是常用的連結，但對於初加入的新獸而言，這麼小的連結實在很不起眼。
(我也過了一段時間才發現這兩個功能的存在囧TZ)

另外，就是樂園拍賣方面，如果有新拍賣產生，
我提議可以給用戶提示，例如在拍賣的連結前顯示「NEW！」的圖示。
我覺得拍賣是很好的功能，可以讓拍賣者獲得更多回報(比起交流區的委託，一般而言)，而拍賣品一般比較稀有，就像限定版一樣吸引，也讓樂園幣花得有意義。
然而拍賣功能實在太容易被忽視，對於買賣雙方而言都是一種損失，如果能適度推廣拍賣，將能給予創作者更多的動力。

----------


## DarkWolf

感覺首頁上面有點亂(很多連結)

有一些東西可以放標題或logo右邊


標題應該大一點


排版像這樣

第3個可以放旁邊或下面

關於簽名版

也許可以加滾動軸

----------


## J.C.

> 圖庫是不是也能給個建議呢??
> 看看能不能用個這種連結
> 能直接跳回圖庫的個人版面


上一張跟下一張作品 圖庫已經有了喔
拉到頁面最下面可以看到 還有顯示出縮圖

至於回到個人版面的連結
這需要找找有沒有這功能的寫法
以我的能力無法自己寫出來 請多包含 ^^;

----------


## wingwolf

靈感來源於“龍獸城” 
http://www.dgook.com/bbs/

那裏的在線會員名單做得很有個性呢
（圖在下面）
每一位會員的名字前都有一只跳動的小動物
這樣真的很符合“虛擬角色”的含義  :Very Happy: 
而且很可愛啊（誤）

----------


## 迷思

隔了很久終於想到一個了，
就是閱讀文章時最下面的那個"加到我的最愛"按鈕
或許可以如發表主題或回覆主題般用一個圖案來代替?

----------


## 阿翔

> 那裏的在線會員名單做得很有個性呢 
> （圖在下面） 
> 每一位會員的名字前都有一只跳動的小動物 
> 這樣真的很符合“虛擬角色”的含義  
> 而且很可愛啊（誤


同意wingwolf大大說的，
翔也找到了一點~
用像這種的「小動物」應該不錯吧，

←這一隻

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 咦.....可以要求某版面上下放置啊XD
> 看狼王要不要把閱讀率低的放到第一牌面
> 搞不好會增加點閱率
> 
> 不定期出個小禮物
> 給予這月"文章率"或是"上線時數多寡"的人~
> 
> 出個題目或是比賽
> 讓板內有活動
> ...


有關功二的意見

禮物以及活動還有版面顏色的點子都不錯, 
版主小組也有考慮過.. 不過就要花點時間規劃一下如何分配管理工作





> ……私心期望可以有全版面直書顯示的功能（炸）
> 
> 版面配置上，就算公告置頂有時還是會被忽略
> 不知道能不能像通知有私密訊息時一樣
> 額外瀏覽畫面中出現浮動視窗？
> 這樣一些重要事情的宣導應該會比較有效率……
> 
> 另外，有些版面不知能不能用分類群組顯示？
> 像是把「繪圖」點開後出現「圖片分享 - 轉貼」「角色交流繪」「繪圖切磋」
> ...


有關瀟湘的意見.
在別的論壇有看過類似修改的功能 , 不過狼之樂園是以帖子內容為主的網站
首頁版面偏向於一眼看到甚於 "點開" 群組

此外我也越來越不會去宣導必看的文... 由優秀的會員去表現, 甚於管理員的規則公告




> 隔了很久終於想到一個了，
> 就是閱讀文章時最下面的那個"加到我的最愛"按鈕
> 或許可以如發表主題或回覆主題般用一個圖案來代替?


謝謝迷思的建議, 其實我已經想這一段時間了.. 只是... 苦缺一個圖案以及... 
一隻擅長畫精細 icon 的獸 




> 我注意到樂園的每個版區都有個挺好聽的名字
> 比如說——
> 藝想藍天、月之花海、旋律森林、煦風草原、巍峨峻山
> 這些非常非常符合樂園“自然”特點的名字都可以好好利用呢
> 
> 建議能給樂園設計一個地圖
> 畫有藍天、花海等
> 鼠標移在每一個圖片上都會彈出版區的名字
> 點進去後可以看到該版區中的版面（也可以用地圖呢）
> ...


有關阿羽的意見... 謝謝這個特別的點子 ^^  不過這比較適合個人網站使用
理由麻.. 論壇是以內容為主的網站嘛




> 圖庫是不是也能給個建議呢??
> 看看能不能用個這種連結
> 能直接跳回圖庫的個人版面


因為 J.C. 回答過了, 還是謝謝獠月的意見




> 敝茶對現在的版面配置沒有什麼大提議，因為我很習慣這種介面的論壇。
> 只是我希望文章前的圖樣可以多樣化一點。太陽、雲比較少用，一般文章要麼就是小草，要麼就是大樹，有點空虛囧TZ
> 
> 只是我建議可以把重要的連結放在比較顯眼的地方。
> 例如貼圖服務、部落格等等，都是常用的連結，但對於初加入的新獸而言，這麼小的連結實在很不起眼。
> (我也過了一段時間才發現這兩個功能的存在囧TZ)
> 
> 另外，就是樂園拍賣方面，如果有新拍賣產生，
> 我提議可以給用戶提示，例如在拍賣的連結前顯示「NEW！」的圖示。
> ...


有關好茶的意見最值得一提的是樂園拍賣如何顯示新拍賣 , 這個列入研究計畫
對程式碼理解的獸歡迎提供參考

此外把一些功能顯眼化. 這也是不錯的




> 靈感來源於“龍獸城” 
> http://www.dgook.com/bbs/
> 
> 那裏的在線會員名單做得很有個性呢
> （圖在下面）
> 每一位會員的名字前都有一只跳動的小動物
> 這樣真的很符合“虛擬角色”的含義 
> 而且很可愛啊（誤）





> 同意wingwolf大大說的，
> 翔也找到了一點~
> 用像這種的「小動物」應該不錯吧，
> 
> ←這一隻


這是一個不錯的圖案  謝謝阿翔跟阿羽的提供意見  改天試試看或者請獸來製作看看更像狼的

----------


## 納貝留斯

> 另外，就是樂園拍賣方面，如果有新拍賣產生，
> 我提議可以給用戶提示，例如在拍賣的連結前顯示「NEW！」的圖示。
> 我覺得拍賣是很好的功能，可以讓拍賣者獲得更多回報(比起交流區的委託，一般而言)，而拍賣品一般比較稀有，就像限定版一樣吸引，也讓樂園幣花得有意義。
> 然而拍賣功能實在太容易被忽視，對於買賣雙方而言都是一種損失，如果能適度推廣拍賣，將能給予創作者更多的動力。


關於拍賣這個提議，這倒是讓我想起一個很久以前常常去逛的一個叫做「天使帝國」的網站。
網站類型是文學圖畫創作，跟樂園一樣有專題，專題是天使與惡魔。
網站裡面有一個「商店街」系統。
不知道是不是茶大想要說的東西？

----------

